

Ask HN: Why is the spelling poor on HN? - QuantumGood

I&#x27;m over 50 and wondering: is spelling less a part of education these days?<p>On any post with a lot of comments, I see obvious misspellings, not just loose for lose, but things spellcheckers catch easily, such as descretely for discretely, etc.<p>This surprises me because commenters here likely have higher IQs than most other public internet forums.
======
vojant
For many people here (like me) English is second language. I try to improve my
english by writing comments. I think it may be the reason why you see so many
misspellings.

~~~
QuantumGood
Thanks, vojant. Makes sense.

------
frostmatthew
> This surprises me because commenters here likely have higher IQs than most
> other public internet forums.

That should only surprise you if you assume higher IQs correlate to better
spelling. Have you seen studies that indicate a correlation exists?

~~~
pastpartisan
locally we can expect a positive correlation exists. don't see too many dull
kids winning selling bees

~~~
frostmatthew
> don't see too many dull kids winning selling bees

Assuming for the moment all people who win spelling bees have high IQs that
doesn't mean all people with high IQs spell well. That's just inappropriate
generalization[1] on your part.

I think you're also failing to consider people leaving comments on forums are
often more concerned with the content getting their point across than making
errors (e.g. you wrote _selling bees_ instead of _spelling bees_ ).

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_by_example](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_by_example)

